# Seasonal for gas stations



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm bidding on quite a few gas stations this year. They will be seasonal contracts. They are about an hour to do each with a 2 inch snow fall. The problem I am having is trying to figure out how many pushes to base it off of for the season. They are really picky so a 6 inch storm would each wold be plowed 3 times at least. Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

6 inch storm you won't be getting 3 pushes,at best 1 or 2.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need to find the snowfall averages for your area. Have you done a lot of this type bidding?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget the average convenience store turns into a madhouse when it snows. Lots of return trips to clean up corners, employee parking, etc

Is this why you are thinking of putting a wideout on a half ton?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

grandview;1486941 said:


> 6 inch storm you won't be getting 3 pushes,at best 1 or 2.


too add to this.. if your contracts states 2", you best be doing them every 2"... if not its a lawsuit waiting to happen (especially with convience stores... lots of liability)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1486986 said:


> Don't forget the average convenience store turns into a madhouse when it snows. Lots of return trips to clean up corners, employee parking, etc
> 
> Cars moving constantly in every direction not always the one the driver intended
> 
> Is this why you are thinking of putting a wide out on a half ton?


It would be a good place for a 1/2 ton short bed with a Snoway R and small spreader.

Short pushes never more than a couple inches deep when you need to control the snow placement.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Watch out for the covers that they fill the unground tanks with. Even though you backblade over them with the blade lifted a little, I still have had to dig some out of the snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think some people over think plowing gas stations. Not that hard,keep open if 24 hrs and have it plowed out before it opens.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1487075 said:


> I think some people over think plowing gas stations. Not that hard,keep open if 24 hrs and have it plowed out before it opens.


I agree...a good salt in the entrance/exit drives usually gets dragged through by the traffic, I find them quite easy to keep clean.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

grandview;1486941 said:


> 6 inch storm you won't be getting 3 pushes,at best 1 or 2.


They want it done every 2 inches.



basher;1486984 said:


> You need to find the snowfall averages for your area. Have you done a lot of this type bidding?


the average changes drastically year to year for us it seems



2COR517;1486986 said:


> Don't forget the average convenience store turns into a madhouse when it snows. Lots of return trips to clean up corners, employee parking, etc
> 
> Is this why you are thinking of putting a wideout on a half ton?


I don't even own a half ton


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

F350plowing;1487150 said:


> the average changes drastically year to year for us it seems


You don't understand the word average. A no event winter or double winter will only move your 10 year average by 10%


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

F350plowing;1486936 said:


> I'm bidding on quite a few gas stations this year. They will be seasonal contracts. They are about an hour to do each with a 2 inch snow fall. The problem I am having is trying to figure out how many pushes to base it off of for the season. They are really picky so a 6 inch storm would each wold be plowed 3 times at least. Thanks


Re read your own post. Unless you have a truck sitting in each lot you will not be plowing every 2 inches. Even if it starts snowing and you have 3 of them and you start plowing at 1 inch and it snows 1 inch an hour by the time you get back to the first one you'll have 3 inches in it.Depending on how busy these places are ,the cars will keep the snow down.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1487075 said:


> I think some people over think plowing gas stations. Not that hard,keep open if 24 hrs and have it plowed out before it opens.


Or plow the entrances and exits to keep everyone there 

Honestly though. Suppose you get an 15" storm, are you really
Going to plow it 8 times? Or are you going to plow it like 3-4 times?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1487213 said:


> Or plow the entrances and exits to keep everyone there
> 
> Honestly though. Suppose you get an 15" storm, are you really
> Going to plow it 8 times? Or are you going to plow it like 3-4 times?


Done that many times to control the traffic.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Check with your insurance and make sure they will cover gas stations in your Plow Insurance, as I know mine requires an addtional coverage just for gas stations...and I have heard others say the same about theirs as well...so I avoid them.


----------

